# Johnny Tapia Dead At 45



## Carne Seca (May 28, 2012)

Johnny Tapia was found dead in his home on Sunday. No evidence of foul play and the police are awaiting a toxicology report. What a waste. What a sad life.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

Great fighter, seems to be the trend with old fighters and football players ... sad it is.


----------



## kelly4 (May 29, 2012)

Not surprising, considering that he's tried to commit suicide before and his drug problem.


----------

